# Ipad et ses concurrents



## SPIDEY (13 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour
je souhaite acheter une tablette 
mon usage films internet et lecture
je suis allée voir dans 2 grandes enseignes 2  sons de cloches différents l'un pro Apple l'autre Samsung
j'aime beaucoup l'Ipad mais quelle taille et quelle capacité ?
on m'a dit qu'il n'est pas possible de transférer via clé usb ou mon mac des films est ce que vous me confirmez ? est ce que je peux la brancher à mon mac,si oui comment 
ensuite il y a la samsung galaxy Tab3 que j'ai vu avantage le prix
enfin l'Azus avantage un clavier avec port usb
a savoir que ma tablette sera le plus souvent sédentaire avec quelques déplacements de temps en temps
merci
Spidey

PS mon budget maxi 500 mais je peux faire un effort


----------



## SPIDEY (13 Janvier 2014)

personne pour me conseiller


----------



## Tuolumne (13 Janvier 2014)

Salut à toi !

Tout d'abord sache que tu peux brancher ton ipad à ton mac/pc, c'est géré avec itunes aucun soucis.
J'ai acheté mon ipad il y a deux semaines, pour exactement le même genre d'utilisation et honnêtement mon macbook n'est que utilisé pour le boulot et encore j'attend de rapatrié mon clavier bluetooth.

Tu peux facilement mettre des films et des séries ou autres sur ton ipad via itunes.

Ensuite pour la taille et la capacité dans tes prix soit tu prends l'ipad air en 16go ou alors Le mini rétina en 32go.

Je trouve que 16go suffit tu peux supprimer facilement des choses. Par exemple lorsque tu as regardé ton film tu peux le supprimer etc...

Samsung par contre pas fan, j'ai un galaxy s3 en smartphone et je t'avoue que j'attends une offre pour le 5s. En tablette c'est bof on croirait un téléphone énorme. Enfin ce n'est que mon avis.

SI jamais tu as d'autres questions n'hésite pas.


----------



## SPIDEY (13 Janvier 2014)

merci pour ta réponse
comment est ce que tu relie le mac à l'ipad en usb ?
dans ce cas comment es reconnu l'ipad comme un DD externe ?


----------



## Tuolumne (13 Janvier 2014)

L'ipad est fourni avec un câble usb/ lightning avec lequel tu peux également recharger ton ipad, lors du branchement itunes s'ouvrira automatiquement.


----------



## lineakd (13 Janvier 2014)

spidey a dit:
			
		

> comment est ce que tu relie le mac à l'ipad en usb ?


@spidey, oui, il est aussi possiblede se connecter en wifi.


			
				spidey a dit:
			
		

> dans ce cas comment es reconnu l'ipad comme un DD externe ?


Non, tu dois passer par itunes ou d'autres applications pour accéder à tes données de ta tablette.
J'éviterai les tabs si tu veux une android pour le prix pars sur une note 8.0, une note 10.1 version 2014 ou encore une nexus mais dis toi que les màj de l'os ne se fera que sur 18 mois. Après, il restera les forums xda.


----------



## SPIDEY (13 Janvier 2014)

lineakd a dit:


> @spidey, oui, il est aussi possiblede se connecter en wifi.
> 
> Non, tu dois passer par itunes ou d'autres applications pour accéder à tes données de ta tablette.
> J'éviterai les tabs si tu veux une android pour le prix pars sur une note 8.0, une note 10.1 version 2014 ou encore une nexus mais dis toi que les màj de l'os ne se fera que sur 18 mois. Après, il restera les forums xda.


merci
si je me dirige vers l'ipad quelle taille de dalle et surtout quelle capacité étant donné que je ne peux pas évolué une fois choisis contrairement à la concurrence


----------



## Tuolumne (13 Janvier 2014)

16 ou 32. Tout dépend si tu compte laisser stocké des films sur ton ipad.

Et pour la taille si tu veux l'emmener partout mini retina direct, si il est déstiné à rester à la maison l'ipad Air.


----------



## SPIDEY (13 Janvier 2014)

lineakd a dit:


> tu dois passer par itunes ou d'autres applications pour accéder à tes données de ta tablette.
> .


c'est ça que je comprends pas 
une petite vidéo serais la bienvenue


----------



## Tox (13 Janvier 2014)

Un accès "classique" aux données d'un iPad peut vite devenir prise de tête. L'iPad est bridé et ne se comporte pas comme un support usb. Il faut passer par des applications tierces. En outre, les fichiers sont liés aux applications et pas en simple accès sur l'iPad via un gestionnaire de fichiers.


----------



## ed83 (14 Janvier 2014)

Sans hésitation achète un ipad si tu as déjà un mac  ...
Pour ma part i pad air 16GB suffisant et léger ,pour la lecture  tu le tiens d'une main sans fatigue.
Plus de mémoire si tu veux embarquer des vdo mais tu peux aussi opter pour un disque externe en wifi...


----------



## SPIDEY (14 Janvier 2014)

ed83 a dit:


> Sans hésitation achète un ipad si tu as déjà un mac  ...
> Pour ma part i pad air 16GB suffisant et léger ,pour la lecture  tu le tiens d'une main sans fatigue.
> Plus de mémoire si tu veux embarquer des vdo mais tu peux aussi opter pour un disque externe en wifi...


merci Ed
par contre Tox ne me rassure pas sur l'utilisation de l'IPad
ça doit pas être si sorcier que cela


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (14 Janvier 2014)

Dropbox est génial pour l'iPad. 
Je travaille sur l'iPad et j'écris ma thèse dessus aussi. Autant dire que la possibilité d'avoir des fichiers est importante. 
Dropbox, Document et d'autres permettent d'organiser tes fichiers à l'instar du Finder de ton mac.


----------



## SPIDEY (15 Janvier 2014)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Dropbox est génial pour l'iPad.
> Je travaille sur l'iPad et j'écris ma thèse dessus aussi. Autant dire que la possibilité d'avoir des fichiers est importante.
> Dropbox, Document et d'autres permettent d'organiser tes fichiers à l'instar du Finder de ton mac.


j'étais en train de me demander ce qu'étais Dropbox


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (15 Janvier 2014)

https://www.dropbox.com/
&#128526;&#128526;&#128526;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;


----------



## Tosay (15 Janvier 2014)

En gros, et pour faire simple, il faut que tu installe iTune pour pouvoir gérer ton iPad 

Tu installe iTune sur ton ordi, tu branche ton iPad à ton ordi, iTune s'ouvrira (ou tu l'ouvre de toi même si l'option "ouvrir automatiquement" est décochée) , iTune va reconnaitre ton iPad et c'est à ce moment là que tu pourras gérer ton iPad (via iTune)

Avec iTune , tu pourras gérer tes photos, musiques, applications....

Par contre, pour le transfert des photos iPad --> Ordi, tu pourras le faire directement en "disque amovible" 

Et pour répondre à ton hésitation entre différentes tablette, comme dit mon collègue du haut, si tu compte t'en servir en dehors de chez toi, je te conseil de Mini retina.

Et pour finir, j'ai un iPad et une Galaxy Tab 3. 
La Galaxy Tab 3 a l'avantage d'etre reconnue en Disque amovible et le transfert des fichiers ne nécessite qu'un cop/col.
Par contre, la qualité de l'appareil laisse à désirer  C'est du plastique ! et du très mauvais plastique ! le genre de plastique très fin et qui sonne creux .


----------



## Tox (15 Janvier 2014)

Exactement, c'est la grande différence de philosophie entre iOS et Android et c'est vraiment propre à chaque utilisateur.

Ainsi, certains ont de la peine à lâcher l'arborescence classique et à travailler avec leurs précieux fichiers accrochés aux nuages (c'est mon cas, je l'admets).

D'autres ont fait allégrement le pas sans plus se tourmenter sur la confidentialité et les copies de sauvegarde sur un autre support physique.

Pour ce qui est de la qualité d'un terminal Android, je me suis tourné vers la Nexus 10. Moins classieuse que mon iPad Air, mais tout aussi bien finie et ergonomique pour un prix modique.


----------



## SPIDEY (15 Janvier 2014)

Tosay a dit:


> En gros, et pour faire simple, il faut que tu installe iTune pour pouvoir gérer ton iPad
> 
> Tu installe iTune sur ton ordi, tu branche ton iPad à ton ordi, iTune s'ouvrira (ou tu l'ouvre de toi même si l'option "ouvrir automatiquement" est décochée) , iTune va reconnaitre ton iPad et c'est à ce moment là que tu pourras gérer ton iPad (via iTune)
> 
> ...


merci je comprends mieux le fonctionnement
Itunes c'est pas un problème je l'ai déjà sur le mac
pour le transfert de photos IPad -Ordi tu parles de "Disque Amovible"
c'est à dire ? L'Ipad sera reconnu comme une clé et je n'aurais qu'à glisser les photos dedans ?
quand est il des films ?


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (15 Janvier 2014)

Pendant la synchronisation sur iTunes, tu coches les vidéos les films et les photos que tu veux transférer sur ton iPad. 
C'est aussi simple que cela.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2014)

pour ma part j'ai aussi opté pour une Nexus 
excellente qualité et un prix riquiqui


----------



## lineakd (15 Janvier 2014)

@spidey, tu peux te servir d'itunes, iphoto, photosync, etc... Pour le transfert des photographies du mac vers l'ios mais il possible d'utiliser les apps de cloud comme dropbox ou icloud.
Il est aussi possible de échanger tes fichiers entre la tablette et le mac en étant  sur le même réseau.
Voici une des solutions pour les films, il y en a d'autres.
Depuis que je suis sur ipad, je n'utilise plus de sd ou de clé usb. J'ai appris à me servir du cloud ou des protocoles réseau (dlna, smb, etc...) et j'économise pour un nouveau nas (ds714 ou +, s'ils sortent un jour et espérant que un des deux est un port hdmi) pour remplacer mon vieux ds210j qui est à la peine.
Il est possible de se servir avec certains périphériques comme iusbport ou mediashare de verbatim. Je ne suis pas un grand fan des disques wifi (j'ai un goflex).
Il existe quelques apps comme documents readdle, goodreader, file browser, etc... Qui amène un finder dans l'ipad mais dropbox peux facilement les remplacer.
Après quel ipad, je ne sais pas surtout vu ton budget car les 16go ne sont pas suffisant. Mais je partirais sur un ipad air 32 go (là, tu exploses ton budget) ou mini retina 32 go en wifi (le clavier est trop petit).


----------



## Tosay (16 Janvier 2014)

> pour le transfert de photos IPad -Ordi tu parles de "Disque Amovible"
> c'est à dire ? L'Ipad sera reconnu comme une clé et je n'aurais qu'à glisser les photos dedans ?
> quand est il des films ?



Oui et non 

En "disque amovible" tu n'auras accès qu'au déplacement des photos *que tu as prise avec ton ipad vers ton ordi*. C'est tout ce que tu peux faire en guise de disque amovible.

Si tu veux rajouter des photos et films *de ton ordi via ton ipad* , tu devras passer par itune


----------



## lineakd (16 Janvier 2014)

tosay a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux rajouter des photos et films *de ton ordi via ton ipad* , tu devras passer par itune


@tosay, ce n'est pas une obligation.


----------



## SPIDEY (16 Janvier 2014)

lineakd a dit:


> @tosay, ce n'est pas une obligation.


quelle est l'autre solution ?


----------



## lineakd (16 Janvier 2014)

@spidey, dropbox, icloud, photosync, être sur le même réseau, etc...


----------



## SPIDEY (16 Janvier 2014)

lineakd a dit:


> @spidey, dropbox, icloud, photosync, être sur le même réseau, etc...


je suis sous 10.6.8


----------



## lineakd (16 Janvier 2014)

@spidey, as tu la possibilité de mettre à jour ton os x?


----------



## SPIDEY (16 Janvier 2014)

lineakd a dit:


> @spidey, as tu la possibilité de mettre à jour ton os x?


via l'Apple Store ?


----------



## lineakd (16 Janvier 2014)

@spidey, oui ou si c'est ton matériel qui ne permet pas la mise à jour de l'os x ou encore que tu ne veux oas.
Je n'ai pas utilisé snow très longtemps (deux mois je crois), c'est les mes débuts avec l'os x. Je ne sais pas si snow permet l'utilisation des apps ou des solutions que je t'ai proposé.


----------



## SPIDEY (16 Janvier 2014)

lineakd a dit:


> @spidey, oui ou si c'est ton matériel qui ne permet pas la mise à jour de l'os x ou encore que tu ne veux oas.
> Je n'ai pas utilisé snow très longtemps (deux mois je crois), c'est les mes débuts avec l'os x. Je ne sais pas si snow permet l'utilisation des apps ou des solutions que je t'ai proposé.


oui mon mac supporte Lion j'ai un core 2 Duo à 2,66 Go avec 4 Go de Ram donc pas de soucis


----------



## rgi (16 Janvier 2014)

Tout est beaucoup plus simple et rapide sur une tablette windows 8... et beaucoup de chose possible de faire en natif comme sur pc.


----------



## SPIDEY (16 Janvier 2014)

rgi a dit:


> Tout est beaucoup plus simple et rapide sur une tablette windows 8... et beaucoup de chose possible de faire en natif comme sur pc.


Windows Mac toujours le même duel
perso je préfère Mac c(est la raison pour laquelle je me renseigne sur l'Ipad
à chacun ses gouts


----------



## lineakd (16 Janvier 2014)

@spidey, de ce que j'ai pu lire lion, c'est qu'il n'est pas le meilleur os x qu'apple est créer. 
Il serait d'avoir un ou des retours d'utilisateur de la tablette qui sont sous snow.
@rgi, c'est pour ça qu'elle se vend si bien...
 Il est tout à fait possible d'utiliser l'ipad sans ordi et elle capable de remplacer un ordi. Oui, dépend de de l'utilisation qu'on fait d'un micro-ordinateur. Il est aussi tout à tout fait possible de créer à partir de l'ipad et pas seulement de consulter.


----------



## Gwen (17 Janvier 2014)

rgi a dit:


> Tout est beaucoup plus simple et rapide sur une tablette windows 8... et beaucoup de chose possible de faire en natif comme sur pc.



Tout est vraiment plus simple et rapide sur un iPad. Pas besoin de s'embêter avec la mentalité Windows.

Comme quoi, ce genre de phrase ne renseigne pas vraiment sur les vraies capacités d'une machine.

Personnellement, je n'échangerai pas mon iPad contre une tablette Windows ou Google. J'ai tout ce qu'il me faut pour travailler confortablement. Sans avoir à subir la mentalité Windows qui veut que je travaille sur une tablette comme sur un ordinateur. Du coup, je perds moins de temps et je fais les taches essentielles sans avoir besoin de faire de la maintenance rébarbative et prenante.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (18 Janvier 2014)

ITune n'est plus indispensable,pour gérer un ipad... Il faut arrêter, c'était vrai il y a quelque temps, mais depuis quelques générations d'iOS, l'iPad a pris son indépendance....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h23 ----------




Tosay a dit:


> Oui et non
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Absolument faut, encore une fois... Je me connecte de mon ipad a tous les disque durs réseaux, les gère, upload et download n'importe quel type de fichier.... Il suffit d'avoir la bonne application pour ça... J'utilise good reader pour ça...


----------



## Tox (18 Janvier 2014)

Vivement que cela soit natif au système...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (19 Janvier 2014)

Ne rêve pas, va ne le sera jamais... Pas la philosophie Apple de complexifier, surtout sinon peut déjà le faire facilement... 

Les geek le feront avec une app, les autres n'en ont pas besoin...


----------



## Tox (19 Janvier 2014)

Pas d'accord... 

Apple a bien fini par mettre un réveil sur l'iPad ou un switch pour le mode avion d'une part... 

D'autre part, pas besoin d'être Geek pour ne pas avoir envie d'envoyer sur un serveur Apple ses photos privées et préférer les sauvegarder sur un support externe personnel.


----------



## Lestat1886 (19 Janvier 2014)

On peut sauvegarder ses photos sur le mac avec iphoto et puis les copier sur un support externe. C'est plus simple que de configurer un disque externe pour le grand public, en tout cas pour moi 

Quant au mode avion sur ipad , je n'en vois pas trop l'utilité... Sur un ipad wifi, c'est vraiment inutile et sur le 3G, un bouton pour désactiver la connexion est plus parlant


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (19 Janvier 2014)

Je ne suis encore pas d'accord... Le mode avion permet de couper toutes les connexions d'un seul coup: wifi, mais aussi Bluetooth et GSM...

Ça ne coûte rien a ajouter (une fonction soft) eh ça fait toujours plaisir...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h01 ----------

Quand a la fonction du nas, je pense que vous avez l'esprit geekitude... La plupart des utilisateurs ne se pose même pas la question de laisser leur données sur un serveur externe... Pour beaucoup ce qui se passe derrière iCloud n'est que de la magie, certains n'imagine même pas qu'il y a un parc de serveurs gérés par des humains...


----------



## Tox (20 Janvier 2014)

Ce qui es sûr, c'est que le transfert de fichiers vers un support externe sur une Nexus 10 est transparent et absolument gratuit, ce qui est loin d'être le cas sur mon iPad Air. Pire, depuis iOS 7, Windows 8 n'arrive plus à atteindre le répertoire photo de l'iPad. Et j'ai un peu de peine à croire que ce soit accidentel... :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Janvier 2014)

Documents fait ça gratuitement aussi sur ios...

Si ios ne te plait pas, passe sous android...


----------



## Tox (20 Janvier 2014)

Faut suivre la discussion, j'ai la chance d'avoir les deux systèmes à jour 

C'est d'ailleurs pour cette raison que je suis ce fil de discussion si bien nommé 

Merci pour "Documents", je m'en vais l'essayer prochainement.


----------



## daxr1der (22 Janvier 2014)

L'ipad air déçois beaucoup de monde

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5515024?start=0&tstart=0

J'en fais parti 4 échanges, puis remboursement  Un écran de mauvaise qualité caché par les fanboys aveugles et la marque en elle même qui dit en boutique, qu'ils ont jamais entendu parler de ce problème... Mentir au clients je trouve cela grave mais bon


----------

